# Java Struktogramme



## Fabi (30. Jan 2004)

Hi Leute. 

Ich muss für die Schule ein Programm schreiben und dazu auch noch ein Struktogramm. 

Das Programm habe ich auch schon hinbekommen. Allerdings haben wir einiges, von den vom mir verwendeten Sachen (Threads zb) noch nicht behandelt... 


```
import java.util.Date;
```

Wie muss ich das in ein Struktogramm schreiben??? 

Einfach importiere Die (was ist das, eine Klasse???) java.util.Date??? 


Und hier nochmals was: 


```
class Uhr implements Runnable {
```

Da habe ich gar keine Peilung wie ich das schreiben soll. Was ist Runnable??? Und implements bedeuted einbinden oder??? 


```
Thread t1 = new Thread( new Uhr() ); 
t1.start();
```

Hier würde ich schreiben, erzeuge Objekt t1 aus der Klasse Thread... und da weiß ich dann nicht wie ich auf die Klasse Uhr komme... 


```
Datum=null;
```

Das Objekt Datum wurde vorher aus der Klasse Date (die ich ja oben importiert habe) erzeugt. 

Was geschieht hier genau mit dem Objekt, und wie könnte man das beschreiben sagen??? 

Wäre cool, wenn mir jmd. bei dem einen oder anderen Problem (oder am besten bei allen) helfen könnte. 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## nekton (4. Feb 2004)

hallo fabi!

struktogramme nach sind, nach dem was ich gelernt habe, nur fuer sequenzielle programmierung anzuwenden. dass heisst du koenntest einzelne methoden und/oder prozeduren/functionen damit beschreiben, allerdings keine objekte.
fuer objekte gibt es due UML (Unified Modeling Language).

aber ansonsten haelt  man sich bei der beschriftung von struktugrammen in der regel an pseudocode, sprich "import java.util.Date" wuerde zu etwas wie "importiere Klasse java.util.Date".


----------



## el_barto (4. Feb 2004)

wie man aus dem namen schon ableiten kann, sind struktogramme etwas für die strukturierte programmierung. für oop gibts uml, wie nekton schon sagte.


----------



## Fabi (4. Feb 2004)

Hi

Das ist mir auch klar. Aber wir müssen an der Schule nunmal Struktogramme schreiben... Und wir sollten eben zu diesem Programm eines schreiben...

Ich habe es nun auch so gemacht, mit importiere und so weiter...

Danke, Gruß Kodar


----------

